# ENCORE CS3 - ein kapitelmenü erstellen mit filmausschnitten?



## trompetersik (31. März 2008)

*Hallo Leute!*
Ich würde ganz gerne mit encore cs3 ein kapitelmenü mit den einzelnen zugegehörenden filmsequenzen erstellen, so wie man das oft bei professionellen dvds sieht. Ist dies ohne weiteres möglich und wie kann man dies machen? Über eure antworten würde ich mich freuen! Dank

trompetersik


----------

